# K100 Grand Power - kill yourself



## blackhand (Sep 11, 2013)

I was an owner of the handgun. I've found only the best recommendations regarding this gun and so I bought it.

Hard reality

The firing pin spring was twice destroyed and replaced during 3 months. The fatal failure came with the 1,236th bullet. The barrel was splintered during the last shot and his pieces were shot all round.

I've notified Grand Power management about this event and I was expected at least an apology for the fatal failure. Grand Power answer was shocking: It's normal; we offer a new handgun or money back.

Guys, please save your eyes, health,&#8230; life.

https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/111020536688433347051/albums/5922309659166570129


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Questions:
1. Where are you?
2. Which version of the pistol was it: 9mm, .40, or .45 ACP?
3. What ammunition were you using, when the gun destroyed itself?
4. Was that your normal, everyday-use ammunition?
5. Is it at all possible that you had just fired a "squib" load that left a bullet stuck in the barrel, before firing the shot which destroyed the pistol?


----------



## blackhand (Sep 11, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Questions:
> 1. Where are you?
> 2. Which version of the pistol was it: 9mm, .40, or .45 ACP?
> 3. What ammunition were you using, when the gun destroyed itself?
> ...


There were 35 bullet holes in the target. I did't check the 36 shot :smt102. I've only used this commercially reloaded ammo: 9 mm Luger, 124 grs, FMJ, gunpowder Vectan BA9 5.3 grs, velocity 1 050 ft/s, primer SB


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

blackhand said:


> I've notified Grand Power management about this event and I was expected at least an apology for the fatal failure. Grand Power answer was shocking: It's normal; we offer a new handgun or* money back*.
> 
> You might consider taking Grand Power up on there money back offer and purchasing a handgun from one of the more reputable companies.........


----------

